# How many beads for my coolerdor



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

So I recently made a coolerdoor out of a 150 qt coleman cooler. I was wondering if anyone knows ~ how many pounds of beads I will need to maintain humidity? Right now I currently use 1.5 pounds of beads (75% humidity ones), and the humidity is around 65%. I can't tell if the cooler's wood inserts needs to break in more, or if I need more beads.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Check this out ! ( These calc's are min. at least, the more beads you use the quicker recovery will be ! )

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidifiers and Accessories


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea I used their suggestions, but I'm curious as to what others are doing


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 140qt cooler and only use 1/2 lb of beads. Your not keeping the wood humidified so I've found I don't need as much and what I have regulates very well.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the same cooler as your, but 65% rh beads
I am using 2 lbs.....it is over-kill, but I like the way they absorb
the higher rh in the summer
I stand the cooler on end and put in 5 shelves.
Keep the beads on the bottom moist.
Keep the beads on the top dry and let them passively
balance. 
I also keep a fan on the bottom, to circulate.

On a separate not,,,why so hi of RH. I think 70 is high....

Just asking..


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

The answer really depends on how often you open your cooler, what the ambient humidity is outside of your cooler, and how good the seal is. If you rarely open it, the outside humitidy is rather high, and it has a good seal, then once it's seasoned you could get by with less than they recomend, (which is 1 lb). If you open it a lot, or your humidity is low in your house, or you have a bad seal, you may need considerably more. I personally use 1.5 lbs of 65% beads, but it's packed with boxes and wooden trays. So even though the seal is less than perfect, the humidity outside the cooler is low, and I open it often (at least once a day, sometimes 2 or 3), it always stays right at 65%.

PS. I didn't know they made 75% beads, are they Heartfelt?


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> On a separate not,,,why so hi of RH. I think 70 is high....
> 
> Just asking..


Eh i really like 75% humidity cigars, I don't like dry cigars


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

I use 3/4 lbs. in my 120 qt coolidor. I probably open it a couple times a week. Works great.
Coolidors don't require nearly as many beads "per space" as traditional humidors.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If you prefer 75% cigars, go with what you prefer, but be aware you're flirting with disaster on a couple of levels. Molds aren't far from excitement at 75% and you're gonna be living with a LOT of burn issues. Not to mention, taste is diminished above 70%.

To answer your question, though, I'd recommend a pound of 65% beads in four, well separated containers.


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

noted, but why do they sell 75% humidity beads then/


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

cigllortars said:


> noted, but why do they sell 75% humidity beads then/


Just for you. :wink:


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

i use around 70-75% too :martini:


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't like dry cigars as well but I can't find 75% humidity beads. 
Where did you buy the beads? 

by the way: 
one of the most famous cigar dealers in Switzerland is keeping his cigars at 80% :shock:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guybrush said:


> one of the most famous cigar dealers in Switzerland is keeping his cigars at 80% :shock:


Which is one of the reasons why I can't smoke their cigars for six months, until they get to 60%.

The up side of higher humidity is that the gars will age faster, but the results are less delicate than low and slow. The down side is that you run the risk of mold, lessened flavor (if smoked that wet), draw and burn problems.

Storage aside, I can't think of a good reason to smoke anything above 70.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

Guybrush said:


> I don't like dry cigars as well


Everyone has different tastes, but I keep all my cigars stored at 62% - 65%, and I don't find them to be dry at all. The bonus (at that range) is that they all burn beautifully which for me is an important part of the cigar smoking experience.:smoke:


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, for my taste cigars are less tangy and smoother above 70 and I hardly ever have to relight. 
They all burn beautifully and taste like hazelnut and milk chocolate 

That's why I want to know where to buy the 75% beads.


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, I fear there are no 75% beads... :mmph:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Guybrush said:


> Okay, I fear there are no 75% beads... :mmph:


Sure there is...

...*salt*.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> Everyone has different tastes, but I keep all my cigars stored at 62% - 65%, and I don't find them to be dry at all. The bonus (at that range) is that they all burn beautifully which for me is an important part of the cigar smoking experience.:smoke:


+1 on the above and I love it that way! :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Like everyone said, more is better
In a cooler, you have less wood.
That is good and bad, as wood helps stabilize and maintain RH.
Now, the cigar boxes will do the same as a wood humi, so it all balances out
I use about 1.5 lds for a 150 qt cooler that has about 30 boxes in it.
The big benefit that it recovers quickly after opening.
In the Summer months it also help lower the RH.
I keep moist beads on the bottom.
Unseasoned on top
and it is all 65 rh


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Sure there is...
> 
> ...*salt*.


+1. I'm not sure how that would make them taste though, although it would be dead-on 75% RH.


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 27, 2010)

I would prefer beads


----------

